
Toyota Suspends Orders for RAV4 Prime Three Weeks After Launch - kristianp
https://insideevs.com/news/431351/japan-toyota-suspends-orders-rav4-prime/
======
rurban
Because they focused on Corolla hybrids, not the big ones. But apparently
people still like it bigger. not just americans.

